# Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ?



## seansbrew (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello all, this is my first post here. I was told by my VW dealer that a gasoline additive needs to be added to the tank at 10,000 miles. Is this just a basic fuel cleaner that I can buy at my local auto parts store. They wanted to charge me $50.00 for it when I took my car in for service. I told him that was insane. Oh by the way I live in AZ where it is always hot.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (seansbrew)*

We sell a brand called BG at our dealership. It's basic fuel cleaner, but comes with 4 months roadside assistance, and will help with the purchase of a damaged tire up to $150. I don't think we charge that much for ours, I know the bottle of cleaner we sell for $5, not sure if they charge labor to add it.


----------



## seansbrew (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (corradoken)*

Yes, it is called BG on the 10,000 mile service list that I got from the dealer. Is it something that I just add to the gas tank?


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (seansbrew)*

the way we do it at toyota .. pull off one of the fuel lines and take a can of fuel cleaner hook it up to the fuel line start the car and run it for about 10-15 while its sucking the cleaner out the can.. then put it all back together and drive away


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (Projektwo.0)*

I have never added fuel cleaner to any of my cars, including my jetta which has 187k on the clock and running like a champ. At 10k there is no way in the world you need to add fuel cleaner. Run top tier gas and call it a day.


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (seansbrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seansbrew* »_Yes, it is called BG on the 10,000 mile service list that I got from the dealer. Is it something that I just add to the gas tank? 

Yeah, when we sell a synthetic oil change, it gets a fuel additive. Non-synthetic, it gets an oil additive. Both are pretty much the norm for additives, like I said, though, alot of people get it because it'll give you free roadside assistance for 4 months and will help replace a damaged tire up to $150.
Like I said, $50 sounds really high for it, I'll have to check what total prices for the oil change is with and without the BG to see what we charge.


----------



## rodeoclown (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (corradoken)*

Does anyone know if the VW dealers are adding BG MOA at each oil change??? If so I would like to get it and start using it in mine. I was using LUCAS but got some neative feeback on the product from Bobistheoilguy.com. I havent been using BG 44K but will start immediately now that I know the dealers are using it. I canget it on ebay for cheap. I'm not sure what the dealers would charge?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (rodeoclown)*

Lucas makes fantastic products... and AFAIK Bobistheoilguy has only talked about their oil stabilizer, which has nothing to do with their fuel additive.


----------



## rodeoclown (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Gasoline additive for 2007 Jetta 2.5 ? (ninety9gl)*

FYI - he's done more than talk about according to this web page. 
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...s.htm
When I saw this I stopped using it immediately. But I'm not sure if he's right or not, but he seems to know what he's talking about.
BTW I do use their fuel additive on almost every tank of gas. It helps me get a little better gas mileage and pretty much pays for itself. But I know that it is not the strongest cleaner on the market.


_Modified by rodeoclown at 2:45 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

We sell it at every service on the 10's. 10k, 20k, 30k etc... At 40 and 80k we sell the 44k fuel cleaner which is stronger. The MOA just goes into the oil and is a nice additive package for reducing wear and varnish.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re:*

TopTier Gas, FTW
http://www.toptiergas.com/
Nothing else should be needed when using those brands exclusively.


----------



## seansbrew (Oct 24, 2007)

I called the dealer and talked to the parts dept. A rep quoted me a bottle of BG 44k for $32.00. The sales rep said that all I have to do is put it in the gas tank. He also said I should use it every 30K miles. Does this sound right?


----------

